# What Fish To Get...



## fishr4life (Apr 20, 2007)

What fish should in my 42 gallon tank its been set up for 1 month and i has 2x crabs 1x snail and 2x Chromis and everything's going OK was wondering what else i could get fish wise.[/i]


----------



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

a few clownfish are always a good choice


----------



## hell on wheels (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm enjoying my hawkfish. It is really very cool. My favorite that I have actually. Don't expect a lot of swimming since they don't have swim bladders, but this fish is very personable....will come to the tank and stare back at you when you are looking in. Also will try to eat from my hand if I let him.

Easy to take care of, and stay pretty small for a smaller tank.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

hawkfish are a very entertaining and hardy choice, but be aware that they will likely eat your crabs


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

clowns are a nice addition!!


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

42G would be great to watch a bunch of gobies/blennies act up together.


----------



## crystalclear83 (Oct 13, 2007)

I always thought chromis were on the peaceful side, I also think they like to school, so adding 4 or 5 more would make them happy and it would be nice to watch. Other peaceful fish would be cardinals. Clowns are nice as everyone stated, I like gold striped maroons and they like bubble tips. Though clowns are in the family of damsels and the possibility exists that they _might _beat up on your chromis.


----------



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

the yellow striped maroon clown is nice to look at but will be unmercifly agressive towards most anything else so wouldnt be a smart choice. but a pair of ocellaris clown or maybe a pair percula clowns with an anemone would be a great choice


----------



## fishr4life (Apr 20, 2007)

*Now*

Now a few weeks/months on i have

2x Common Clowns
2x Blue Green Chromis
1x Humbug Damsel
1x Pink Spot Watchman Goby
1x Cleaner Wrasse
1x Tail Spot Blenny[/b]


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

And how do they interact?


----------



## StiLo (Nov 25, 2007)

hmm well i like clowns but if it was me i would go with nice rare stuff since its a nice nano show tank you know....if you goin with a clown i would suggest a picasso clown they are nice and passive and pretty hardy, and on hawks not a good idea since you have inverts ...well it all depends on what your goin for in the tank i suggest look at all the diff types of fish you can keep in the tank and narrow it down to the ones that would catch your attention as you look at your tank...my fav fish is MIDUS BLENNY (AFRICAN)


----------



## loren99 (Feb 16, 2008)

yes but clownfish are saltwater


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

i love the personalities of jawfishes, mandarins, chromis, anthias, lionfish, clown goby, wrasses, benggai cardinal and firefish.


----------

